# Looking for plow drivers and shovelers in CT



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Looking for plow drivers and shovelers in the Waterbury CT area. PLease PM me your info


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

i think goldpro lives in waterbury. he might want to shovel


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Enzo is a fast shoveler...try him:salute:


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

where abouts in waterbury? i may be able to give you a hand as a sub. Im in woodbury so im pretty close.


----------



## mikeyg9 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm looking for some part time work this winter. Are you looking for plow trucks or just people? I have a 1/2 ton shortbed if you do any residential.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

06HD BOSS;635480 said:


> i think goldpro lives in waterbury. he might want to shovel


i dont like to shovel, ill sit in my truck and supervise the shovelers if you want, lol


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Goldpro shovels for me already


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Im really looking for drivers, but if i dont find any i will be looking for subs.


----------



## Gmgbo (Jan 18, 2005)

Mikeyg do you have expierance?


----------



## MAR4CARS (Oct 6, 2005)

Not sure if i have enough posts for pming. But i'm in Waterbury and can help you as a sub depending on how much work you have as i don't want to neglect my own contracts.I don't shovel and was looking for a shoveler for one of my contracts.Might have someone who can drive for ya. i can be reached at [email protected] with details or questions.


----------



## mikeyg9 (Nov 14, 2008)

Gmgbo;636741 said:


> Mikeyg do you have expierance?


Some. No big commercial stuff though. Residential and small parking areas. A couple really long driveways (1/4 mile +).


----------



## red07gsxr (Dec 22, 2007)

Gmgbo;635358 said:


> Looking for plow drivers and shovelers in the Waterbury CT area. PLease PM me your info


i would be intersted in plowing as a driver if interested.


----------

